# Anyone use Chef’s Secret brand for anything



## LAR59 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am asking this because I was browsing online for a new griddle and wasn't sure if i wanted electric or stove top and came a cross what seemed to be a pretty good deal on a stove top on some daily deals website (hopefully will not miss the deal), but not being to knowledgeable with the daily deals websites. I did notice this particular site (blamodeals.com) sells a lot of chef's secret products after and reviews online seem decent but some are good and others are bad as most are so looking for anyone with any knowledge of these products and i suppose any past experiences with this website? By the way the griddle is saw was for something like 25 bucks.

thanks

Lauren


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2012)

You can get a pre-seasoned Lodge cast iron stove top griddle for $30.  So it's not such a a deal.

An electric griddle is more versatile as it doesn't take up two of your stove burners so you can be cooking other things at the same time.  It's also much easier to regulate the temperature on an electric griddle to an exact number for certain dishes. (e.g. 350º F for pancakes.

An electric griddle will also cost more and getting one with smooth and ridged plates will cost even more.  

If you're going to cook meats at high heat, you'll need a very good exhaust fan to handle the smoke.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have an electric griddle that I use specifically for lefse and tortillas. Mine's the Heritage one. I like it because it heats to 500 degrees F, which is what everyone claims one needs to make lefse, whereas the pancake griddle I have only heats to 450.

Make Lefse with Lefse Grills and Kits|Low prices at LefseStore.com

I have a cast iron one (stovetop) that I use for other things.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the Lodge Pro two burner griddle and love it.

The handles are inset and that can be weird and I had to take a grinder to it and modify it so it would sit properly on the burner grates we have.  The ridge around the handle is right where the grate it so it wobbled.  Sits pretty now... 

And oh my but can it smoke up if I get too aggressive with meats (like blackening fish).


----------

